# Maiausgabe vom Magazin ist da!!!



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2003)

<b>Spinnfischen auf Hecht</b>
Zuerst vergessen, aber hiermit nachgeholt, weil es sich wirklich lohnt, sorry Til!!!!!!!
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_spinnfischen_til">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Die Rutenumfrage</b>
Wir haben bei Herstellern mal nachgefragt, was es mit dem Wurfgewicht
bei Ruten auf sich hat und warum es keine allgemeingültige Lösung gibt.
Die interessanten Antworten findet Ihr hier:
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_umfrage_ruten">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Ruten kostenlos zum Testen</b>
Das Angelcener Potsdam konnte die Firma YAD dazu gewinnen, für das
Anglerboard Ruten zum Testen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wer diesen Monat
noch nach Norge fährt, sollte sich schnellstens melden.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_yadruten">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Belly Boat die zweite</b>
Mike Fishs Fortsetzung nach seinem interessanten und spannenden ersten
Teil im letzten Magazin
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_BB_Angeln">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Köderwahl beim Spinnfischen auf Mefos</b>
Bellyboatangler beschreibt, was man beachten sollte um den richtigen
Köder den Mefos zu präsentieren, was für unterschiedliche Typen es gibt,
was man bei den Farben beachten sollte. Toller Bericht aus der Praxis!
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_Spinnfischen">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Kunst oder Natur??</b>
Die  Frage ob natürliche oder künstliche Köder beim Raubfischangeln
eingesetzt werden sollen, beantwortet Thomas9904 mit einem Plädoyer für
die Kunstköder
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_Kunst_oder_Natur">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Guerillaangeln</b>
Case beschreibt Möglichkeiten und Wege durchs Unterholz zum
Raubfischangeln. Oft sind es gerade die schwer erreichbaren Plätze,
welche die guten Fänge bringen.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_Guerillia_angeln">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Doppelt fängt besser</b>
Da man meist zwei Ruten einsetzen darf, sieht Veit auch keinen Grund,
nicht zwei verschiedene Methoden und Montagen zu kombinieren - die
Fangerfolge werdens einem danken.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_veit">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Fliege des Monats</b>
Unser Bastelexperte und Fliegenfischermod Martin mit der Bindeanleitung
für die "Spruce".
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_fliege">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Bornholmreise</b>
Der erste Teil des tollen Berichtes von Laksos, einem der Experten vom
Board rund ums Angeln vom Boot und rund ums Schleppen. Tolle Bilder und
toller Bericht, macht richtig Lust aufs Angeln - trotz der vielen
"Pannen" bei dieser Reise.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_bornholm">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Hechtklösschen</b>
Das Rezept passt natürlich wieder zur Jahreszeit. Spargel und Hecht
sind angesagt.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_Hechtkloesschen">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Petrus starke Truppe</b>
Claus Beese mit dem dritten Teil, mehr als nur Unterhaltung
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_beese">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Lachsbesatz in der Schunter</b>
Bericht über die Aktion der AOLG
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_lachse">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Mithilfe zur Erfassung von Wanderhindernissen gesucht</b>
Wer mithelfen kann, sollte das auch, Kontakt im Artikel
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_wanderung">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>AB - Treff in Oberhausen</b>
Olaf alias Anglertreff hat uns den Bericht und die Fotos zur Verfügung
gestellt und wieder einmal zeigt es sich, wie toll die von den
"Boardies" organisierten Treffen angenommen wwerden.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_ab_treff">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Zukunft der Kutterangelei, 2. Teil</b>
Nachdem die Reaktionen der Reedereien auf die Umfrage eher mau waren,
freuen wir uns um so mehr, dass doch noch ein paar aus den
"Startlöchern" kamen und haben daher einen (nicht geplanten) 2. Teil
der Umfrage des letzten Monats gebracht
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_kutter">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Bootsangelverbot auf der Weser bei Bremen</b>
Angler haben es in Deutschland nirgends leicht - wie sehr der
Amtsschimmel manchmal ausschlägt, machen die Erfahrungen von
Joachim Himmelskamp deutlich. Ob es irgendwann mal soweit ist, dass den Anglern alles verboten wird, was es uns ermöglicht auch einen Fisch zu fangen??
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_Bootsangelverbot">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Al`s Schmunzelecke</b>
Eine Erklärung zu Al`s "Funden" aus dem Netz erübrigt sich eigentlich,
wieder einmal kalsse Links und prima Witze.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_schmunzel">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Erste Postings</b>
Schon interessant, was alles "rauskommt", wenn man mal die ersten
Postings (mehr oder weniger) bekannter Boardies im Anglerboard
raussucht.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_Erste_Postings">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Der IGA - Artikel</b>
Was sind Höchstfangmengen, wer setzt sie fest, warum gibts trotzdem
immer weniger Fische in den Meeren, Fragen denen sich der IGA - Artikel
diesen Monat widmet
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_iga">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Schleppen auf Hechte in grossen Seen</b>
Martin, Sohn von "unserem" Laksos, zeigt in seinem Bericht, dass oft
der Apfel wirklich nicht  weit vom Pferd (äh Stamm) fällt.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_hecht">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Fisch des Monats</b>
Schleie präsentiert diesen Monat den Aal
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_fdm_aal">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Raubfischanglertreffen am Grossen Meer</b>
Unser Partner Ferienhausvermittlung Grosses Meer hat ein tolles
Programm zusammen gestellt, das wird sich sicher für alle
Raubfischangler unter den Boardies lohnen, die so ein grosses Revier
aus erster Hand kennen lernen können.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=raubfischanglertreffen">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Pressemitteilungen und Firmenvorstellungen</b>
Wieder viel Neues von Firmen, Vereinen, Verbänden, unter anderem von
Waeco, Petzl, PSVD, und weiteren
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Mai2003_presse">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Kleinanzeigen</b>
Wir bedanken uns bei unsren Partnern für die Unterstützung, die sie
dem Anglerboard angedeihen lassen und möchten deswegen extra nochmal
auf die Anzeigen unserer Partner hinweisen. Irgendwas braucht man
immer, hier kann mans finden
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=anzeigen">Hier gehts rein</a>


----------



## angeltreff (1. Mai 2003)

Ich werde mich gleich mal durchlesen. Was ist aber mit rogertours im Oktober, das haste in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2003)

Die sind mit der Kalkulation noch nicht fertich (weil das ja so preiswert wie möglich sein soll).
Deswegen geben wir das nicht übers Magazin sondern übers Board bekannt, sobald mir das Material vorliegt.


----------



## Rotauge (1. Mai 2003)

Hut ab, das ist ja megaumfangreich und sehr interessant. Da kann ich nur noch sagen #r


----------



## schlot (1. Mai 2003)

hab auch schon einiges durchgemacht, wiederum sehr interessant
das mit Rogertours hab ich auch schon gesucht, für den YAD-Rutentest hab ich mich auch gleich beworben.
:m #r  an die Verleger!


----------



## leguan8 (1. Mai 2003)

sehr schöne ausgabe. habe sie schon geladen und gedruckt. 

für den yad test habe ich mich auch beworben. hitar wir kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2003)

Ersma dannge für  die Blümkens:m :m 



> Hut ab, das ist ja megaumfangreich und sehr interessant.


Und das das so bleibt, Ihr wisst ja alle: 

Mitmachen!! 

<b>Im Anglerboard- bzw. Anglerpraxis- Magazin könnt Ihr alle selber Redakteure sein und braucht Euch nicht wie bei den Zeitschriften irgendwas vorsetzen zu lassen.</b>

Wer Interesse hat, Artikel zu schreiben, einfach eine Mail an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Mai 2003)

Hmmmmm da sich schon zwei beworben haben für die Ruten erübrigt sich das ja wieder habe zwar auch eine mehl gesendet denke aber wieder zu spät:e  aber egal so ist das eben wenn man Angeln geht und hier dann ein Bericht reinstellt alles zugleich geht eben nicht:q 

Ich muss auch sagen #r  denn es wird wirklich immer umfangreicher einfach Klasse hier mal zu stöbern:b :m


Ps: schade eigentlich das keine Ostseerute dabei ist von Yad denn zur Ostsee fahre ich ja auch schon wieder am 10.05. :q :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2003)

Es wird ja nicht nur bei den Ruten bleiben, weitere interessante Sachen zum testen werden immer wieder kommen, also nicht traurig sein, falls es diesmal nicht klappen sollte.
Ausserdem ists (noch) nicht zu spät, die Entscheidung wird im Laufe der näxten Woche fallen.


----------



## ollidi (2. Mai 2003)

Habs mir heute auch mal angeschaut. Alle Achtung. :m 
Das ist wirklich erste Sahne geworden. :m :m :m


----------



## til (2. Mai 2003)

@thomas:
Du hättest ruhig auch den Link auf meinen Artikel setzen dürfen!
Spinnfischen auf Hecht


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2003)

Da muss ich mich aber mehr als entschuldigen, weiss gar nicht, wie das passieren konnte, war auf jeden Fall keine Absicht, Til, im Gegenteil.
Hiermit danke ich Dir nochmal ausdrücklich für diesen informativen und guten Artikel!!!!!
Hoffentlich nimmst Du mir das nicht (allzu) krumm!!!!!!!


----------



## Mühle (3. Mai 2003)

Klasse die neue Ausgabe. Sehr abwechslungsreich.:m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## masch1 (3. Mai 2003)

Da ich noch keine Norgeerfahrung habe werde ich mich nicht um die Testruten bewerben#h Die sollten erfahrene Norgefahrer bekommen:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Mai 2003)

Ich muß sagen das Magazin wird immer Besser und Umfangreicher.
Alle Achtung und Hut ab von den Machern dieses Magazins.#6
Da werde ich mich doch echt mal in die Reihe der Schreiberlinge einreihen müssen.


----------

